# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exlusive Online Chat with 'BaalyaKaala Sakhi' Director Pramod Payyannoor...

## sha

*




Please Post Your Questions Here. Pramod Will Be Online And Will Answer The Questions On Jan 26th@8pm. Please Avoid Duplicate Questions*

----------


## Hail

:Band:   :cheers:  :cheers:   :Band:

----------


## josemon17

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## sha

Ithu Online Chat Aanu, 26th Night 8pm nu balayakala sakhi Director Pramod FK yil Online Varum Enit Ororutharudem Questionsinu Reply Tharunnathayirikkum. Athu Kond Ellarum Questions Ipol Thanne Post Cheythu Thudanganamennu Abhyarthikunnu.please Avoid Duplicate Questions

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ithu kidukki...................nalla chodyangal chodikkanam..............prathekichu.............i  kkayude romance rangal okke oru paadu highlight cheythittundo ennokke?   atho later part aano filmil kooduthal project cheythirikkunnathu ennum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ithu kidukki...................nalla chodyangal chodikkanam..............prathekichu.............i  kkayude romance rangal okke oru paadu highlight cheythittundo ennokke?   atho later part aano filmil kooduthal project cheythirikkunnathu ennum.


My Questions:

1.  majeed - suhara .....pranyam cinemayude kendra bindhu aavumbol.............avarude ethu kaalagattathile pranayathinanu thankal kooduthal oonal nalkiyirikkunnathu?   

2. Mammooty - Isha  combinationil  ....kaumarathinu seshamulla kaalathe prayam kanikkumbol...........avarude chemistry ee cinemayil engine work out aayittundu?

----------


## Lakkooran

Question - *സിനിമകളെ എക്കാലവും അവാർഡ്* സിനിമകൾ എന്നും വാണിജ്യ സിനിമകൾ എന്നും തരം തിരിക്കാറുണ്ട്. താങ്കളുടെ ആദ്യ ചിത്രമായ 'ബാല്യകാല സഖി'യെ എങ്ങനെ വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കാം?*

----------


## ikkafan

Pramod sir , 
     Mammookayude pala tharam roopabaavapakarchakal prekshakar kandu .oru veliya vijayamaya novelile evarum ishtapetta majeed ikkayude kayilethiyapol ath vere oru thalathilek ethiyo ?mammooka isha scenes ano kuduthal atho kalapam polulava unden ketu athinekurichkoodi ?

----------


## yathra

My question .sir oru padu time eduthanu balyakalasakhi project chaithath athinte karanam ? Cinima 2013 il  censor cheyanulla karanam ? Ethra theateril irakkan anu uddeshikunnath ? Mamookakk  fourth national awardum 
Sir nu first national awardum pratheekshikunnud sir egine kanunnu ithine .shootiginidayil mammookka eppozhenkkilum acting kondu albuda peduthiyo undekkil athonnu parayoo?

----------


## Devarajan Master

Shri Pramod, Forum Keralayilekku swagatham. Thirakkinidayil , alpa samayam ivide chilavazhikkan kaanicha sanmanassinu nandi parayunnu.

Question1.
1967il purathiranghiya Sasikumar samvidhanam cheytha Balyakalasakhiyude oru print polum avasheshikkunnilla ennu parayunnu. Ithu shariyano? Pramod Balyakalasakhi cheyyumpol oru reference aayi ee cinema kanaan kazhiyathathu oru nashtam thanneyalle?

----------


## Pramod Payyannur

> namaskaram sir...Nale janangalikekku ethunna balyakalasakhi enna cinemaprekshakar kathirikunna cinema kku ellaa bhaavukangalum...
> 
> 2 chodyangal aanu.....
> 
> Question1 - Trailer kandaapol Politics paramarshikkunnudu ennu manasil ayi..athinkurichu paryamo....
> Question2 - Cinemayude pace enagne aayirikkum...? i mean oru slowly kadha munnottu kondu pokunna aakhyanashaili aano....


Majeedinte Calcutta jeevithathil sakshiyakunna samoohya rashtreeya pashchathalam adayalappeduthunnundu.


Period cinemayude thaalavum vegavum alla, puthu prekshakante abhiruchikku anusraichu .kadhayude karuthu choraatheyulla sameepanam aanu sweekarichittullathu

----------


## Pramod Payyannur

'ബാല്യകാല സഖി' വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ എത്തുന്ന ഈ അവസരത്തിൽ നിങ്ങളോട് സംവദിക്കാൻ അവസരം ലഭിച്ചതിൽ
ഏറെ സന്തോഷം. ഒരു കൂട്ടം കലാകാരന്മാരുടെ നീണ്ട കാലത്തെ പ്രയത്നത്തിന്റെ സാക്ഷാത്കാരം നാളെ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് മുന്നിൽ എത്തുന്നു.സഹൃദയരായ നിങ്ങൾ ഓരോരുത്തരുടെയും പിന്തുണയും പ്രോത്സാഹനവും തുടർന്നും ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ ... സ്നേഹപൂർവ്വം പ്രമോദ് പയ്യന്നൂർ...

----------


## KOBRA

Thank you sir

----------


## BangaloreaN

BKS now on MAnorama News Puthapadam.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@Pramod Payyannur Sir 
Malayalam Film Industry Ippol Face Cheyunna Main Problen Enthanu(in ur Opinion).

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Thanks a lot sir :)

----------


## Reporter

thanks sir......

----------


## megamaestro

Thanx for d chat sir. Cinema nannakate. Oppam thangalude bhaviyum

----------


## Reporter

> Njan nerathe soochippichathupole, Mammukkayude mikacha abhinya muhoorthangal ningalkku kaanam.


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## The Megastar

> 'ബാല്യകാല സഖി' വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ എത്തുന്ന ഈ അവസരത്തിൽ നിങ്ങളോട് സംവദിക്കാൻ അവസരം ലഭിച്ചതിൽ
> ഏറെ സന്തോഷം. ഒരു കൂട്ടം കലാകാരന്മാരുടെ നീണ്ട കാലത്തെ പ്രയത്നത്തിന്റെ സാക്ഷാത്കാരം നാളെ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് മുന്നിൽ എത്തുന്നു.സഹൃദയരായ നിങ്ങൾ ഓരോരുത്തരുടെയും പിന്തുണയും പ്രോത്സാഹനവും തുടർന്നും ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ ... സ്നേഹപൂർവ്വം പ്രമോദ് പയ്യന്നൂർ...


എല്ലാ ഭാവുകങ്ങളും.... താങ്കള്* എത്ര ഗൌരവത്തോടെയാണ് മലയാളത്തിന്റെ ക്ലാസിക്കുകളില്* ഒന്നായ ഈ പ്രണയ കാവ്യത്തെ സമീപിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്* എന്നു താങ്കളുടെ മറുപടികളില്* നിന്ന് വ്യക്തമാണ്. ഈ തിരക്കിനിടയിലും ഞങ്ങളുടെ ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മറുപടി തരാന്* സമയം കണ്ടെത്തിയതിന് വളരെ നന്ദി. ഓരോ പുതിയ ട്രെന്റിനനുസരിച്ചും ഗതിമാറ്റങ്ങള്* നടത്തുന്ന സംവിധായകര്*ക്കിടയില്* മലയാളത്തിന്റെ അഭിമാനമായ ഒരു കൃതി തന്നെ തെരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു പൂര്*ണ്ണമായും മലയാളത്തനിമയുള്ള ഒരു ചിത്രം കൊണ്ട്* തന്നെ ഈ മേഘലയിലേക്ക് കടന്നു വരാന്* താങ്കള്* കാണിച്ച ആര്*ജ്ജവത്തിനു എല്ലാ പിന്തുണയും ഫോറം കേരള അംഗങ്ങള്* വാഗ്ദാനം ചെയ്യുന്നു. നാളത്തെ ദിവസം താങ്കള്*ക്കും മലയാള സിനിമക്കും എന്നും അഭിമാനിക്കാവുന്നതായിത്തീരട്ടെ.  :Band:

----------


## megamaestro

> @Pramod Payyannur Sir Malayalam Film Industry Ippol Face Cheyunna Main Problen Enthanu(in ur Opinion).


swantham naatile chitrangalekal, maru bhaasa chitrangale prolsahipikuna theatre udamakalum, kaanuna prekshakanum.  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> swantham naatile chitrangalekal, maru bhaasa chitrangale prolsahipikuna theatre udamakalum, kaanuna prekshakanum.


Actually, Recently Neram Movie Mlylm-Tamil l Ore Samayam Release Cheythu Vijayichu.Nw Prthvi,Dq Doing A Movie In Mlylm&Tamil.Ithu Oru Nalla Munnetamayi Kanunnathil Thettundo?Koodathe Drishyam,Githanjali,OSO(2mrw rlz) Thudangiya Filmz Out Of Kerala Koodi Market Kandenthunnu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Thanks Pramodhji,

pramod sir inte FK Q&A kidu aayi..........oru paadu samsayangalkkulla utharam namukku padam irangunathinu munpe kitti.............nala dochyangal unnayicha ella FK memebrsinum......athinu valare vykthavum..spashtavum......aaya  marupadi thanna proamodi sir inum..........ithu sangadippikkan munnittirangiya FK yude pradhana sangadakarkkum..............ente nanni...........

----------


## Sal kk

Releasinte thale divasam ee thirakku pidicha samayathum ivide vannu samsarichathinu thanks........all the best for the movie.......

----------


## x-axis

Thanks for your time.

Today, the answers were very clear and precise.

----------


## Lakkooran

> 'ബാല്യകാല സഖി' വെള്ളിത്തിരയിൽ എത്തുന്ന ഈ അവസരത്തിൽ നിങ്ങളോട് സംവദിക്കാൻ അവസരം ലഭിച്ചതിൽ
> ഏറെ സന്തോഷം. ഒരു കൂട്ടം കലാകാരന്മാരുടെ നീണ്ട കാലത്തെ പ്രയത്നത്തിന്റെ സാക്ഷാത്കാരം നാളെ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് മുന്നിൽ എത്തുന്നു.സഹൃദയരായ നിങ്ങൾ ഓരോരുത്തരുടെയും പിന്തുണയും പ്രോത്സാഹനവും തുടർന്നും ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ ... സ്നേഹപൂർവ്വം പ്രമോദ് പയ്യന്നൂർ...


Best Wishes!!!!

----------


## Manoj

Thankyou pramod sir, ellaa bhaavukangalum nerunnu.

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

HAi sir........

BAlyakalasaghik oru academic version koodi undennarinju.....
Innu morning theteril poyi kannanamennu karutiyirunna movie ayirunnu but ini academic version kanamennu karutunnu.....

Keralattile janangalude cinema aswadana nilavaratte chodyam cheyyunathayittanu enikitine thonnunnath......

----------


## Aadu Thoma

good one and grt effort  :Giveup:

----------

